
Registration for Google I/O 2013 will open on March 13, 2013 at 7:00 AM PDT - antr
https://developers.google.com/events/io/register
======
jonursenbach
Got a ticket reserved, but then Google Wallet was failing to load my credit
card data. After 4:30 of waiting, it finally kicked in and I kicked off a
purchase, only to have the timer run out before it finished.

So now I've got a pending $900 charge on my Google Wallet account. Guess I get
to see if that actually goes through and I get a ticket.

Edit: Google has cancelled the $900 charge and I now do not have a ticket.
Cool. /s

~~~
drp
Got in, pressed purchase, got the modal, pressed the pay button, "Your
purchase will complete momentarily ...", sat for a while, closed modal,
started over x2, tried waiting for 3 minutes, timed out, no pending charges.
How annoying.

~~~
lgleason
yup....Google still hasn't mastered e-commerce.

~~~
bruceboughton
The same problem plagues the ticket sites when music festival tickets go on
sale (TicketMaster, Gigs and Tours, etc.) and also the London Olympics site.
No one seems to get it right.

------
bitcartel
Just seconds after 7am...

 _"Things are really busy right now, and we're assigning tickets as they
become available. We'll keep trying to get you a ticket for up to 6 minutes.
After that, if we don't have a ticket for you, we'll send you back to the main
page and you can try again.

Don't do any of the following. They'll decrease your chances of getting a
ticket.

    
    
        Refresh this page
        Try to register in a new tab
        Try to register in another browser
        Hammer the JavaScript endpoints using the JS Console"*

~~~
lgleason
Same here.....

------
metajack
I got in once after 4 6 minute waits. I was stuck on the wallet loading screen
as I watched the timer go to zero.

I got in again and hit buy, only to be told there was some problem talking to
the merchant account. Kicked back to the "we found you a ticket" screen. Got
stuck for a minute or so on the wallet load again, then kicked back. Got back
to the buy screen, entered a new card just in case, and got the same merchant
error. Tried again, and my ticket timed out after hitting buy but before
anything happened.

<http://imgur.com/opR63hx>

UPDATE: And registration closed without me getting another chance. :(

~~~
frankchn
Any pending charges on wallet.google.com?

~~~
metajack
Two cancelled $900 charges.

------
rafamvc
Got a ticket! I canceled the payment a couple times, if it took more than a
minute I canceled. Got stuck in the processing payment, it failed, and tried
one more time and it worked. After that it took me to a signup form, with a
long questionaire. I guess if you didn't see that, you don't have a ticket.

------
stevep98
Got in 10 minutes ago, press the pay button, then waited for 5 minutes as the
transaction timed out. Sigh. Start again.

Why oh Why do they have to do this at 7AN Pacific? What engineer is getting up
at this unearthly hour?

~~~
objclxt
> _Why do they have to do this at 7AN Pacific? What engineer is getting up at
> this unearthly hour?_

Surprisingly, some engineers do live outside of California. Last year Apple
put WWDC tickets on sale at 5:30AM PDT without notice...the rumour mill
suggested this was deliberately done by Apple to ensure more attendees from
outside the west coast.

Whatever time you put tickets on sale, somebody is going to complain. There
are certainly two sides to the coin here...

~~~
stevep98
Yeh the Apple WWDC was worse. If I remember rightly, it wasnt really announced
ahead of time when the tickets would be going on sale either. I just woke up
one day and 'poof - sold out'.

I think you're right, it must be deliberate!

(sigh - another 500 Server Error - haven't had one of those in ten minutes -
things are improving!)

------
robflynn
I'm getting registration closed messages now. 6 instances of getting a ticket
slot and having wallet time out. Disappointed.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
Better than 8 instances of not finding any tickets, despite starting at 07:00
sharp...

~~~
plackemacher
Same here. Patiently waited as well..

------
Andrex
Chronicling as it happens...

1\. First time, got into the "Waiting for available ticket..." screen, got
kicked after about a minute.

2\. Second time, got into the "Waiting for available ticket..." screen, got
kicked after six minutes (maximum time you can spend on that screen.) Was
redirected to a "No More Tickets Available" page, but went back to the main
page and saw it said "There might be tickets still available!"

3\. Third time, got into the "Waiting for available ticket..." screen, kicked
after six minutes again, but was redirected back to the main page and told
"There might be tickets still available!"

4\. Fourth time, see third time.

5\. Fifth time, see fourth time.

6\. Sixth time, see fifth time.

7\. Seventh time, see sixth time.

8\. Eighth time, see seventh time, except when I got kicked I was also told I
needed to sign into Google+ again.

9\. Ninth time, got to the Google Wallet screen after a minute, paid, and
registered! I'm going to Google I/O 2013!!

~~~
lgleason
ditto

------
bthomas
Something won't keep me signed in. I'm all signed in, go to "waiting for an
available ticket", and there's a "Sign In" link at the top

~~~
lgleason
same here....I'm assuming that it is still working correctly but may be wrong.

~~~
kristjan
Opening google.com/+ shows the cookie is still intact. There's also a ping
every 30 seconds to
[https://developers.google.com/events/register/waitlist/statu...](https://developers.google.com/events/register/waitlist/status/googleio2013_general/)
that returns {"status":"waiting"}. Trying that URL from a remote console
returns {"status":"reregister"}, so the Sign In header appears spurious.

------
kevincrane
Clicked Register right at 7am, spun for 6 minutes, booted back to the home
screen. Jesus, I've been to massive music-festivals that were easier to get
into than this conferences. Plus those you can at least scalp tickets later if
you need to.

------
jskopek
Last year's Google IO conference sold out in minutes, and it looks like this
year's is even more hectic. I wonder how long it'll be until they decide to
switch to an alternative approach. What about ticket raffles or an online-only
event?

~~~
objclxt
They do stream all the sessions online, along with the I/O extended sessions
around the world. I think Google do a good job of making the actual material
available...although I will accept that is no substitute for the
networking/experience you get from being there. That's one reason why the
Extended events are quite good, as you're generally able to meet a wide range
of people.

To be honest, I think the best solution would just be to lottery it, but then
again I suspect if they _were_ to lottery it there'd be a lot more people
entering than attempting to get tickets in such a short space of time.

------
Legend
I can confirm that accessing that the following boots you back to the home
screen:

-Attempt through multiple tabs -Attempt through multiple browsers -Attempt through multiple machines

Looks like Google is keeping its promise :)

~~~
Legend
I got one though!!! See you guys in May!

<http://i.imgur.com/DYPcEe9.png>

------
IgorPartola
I wonder if they are doing some kind of an artificial delay in handing out
tickets instead of just making them available at the start. Really, a better
way to handle this is the way that the World Cup does it: you enter a lottery
and if you win you can buy a ticket. That is a bit more fair, and probably
easier on their servers.

------
hoju
Got one! I was delayed and didn't login until 7:30. Waited a few minutes for a
ticket to be allocated and then needed to open and close payment window a few
times before redirected to the survey.

Do you think preference is given based on location? Am currently in Vietnam.

------
cdjk
I got a ticket but then got timed out at the payment step. Trying again...

~~~
cdjk
Got a timeout at payment the second time through too...

------
zrgiu_
at 7:01 after the "Waiting for an available ticket" I got the message "We
couldn't find you a ticket, but there still might be tickets left!".. I'm
curious if anyone got through yet.

~~~
kyrra
A few co-workers and myself are all trying to get tickets. Of 4 of us trying,
1 has gotten through registration and got a ticket.

~~~
lgleason
sounds like he/she is a unicorn.

------
songgao
I got kicked out in my fifth round. I had to sign in again to get back to
registration. I guess their Google I/O session server is so congested that my
token got expired...

------
tapsboy
I think it will be interesting to look at the numbers and the queuing
challenges faced by Google during Nexus4/10 launch and io2013, if they ever
release it

------
Legend
"Google I/O is sold out" and I finally got one!!!!!
<http://i.imgur.com/DYPcEe9.png>

------
eclipxe
I finally got in (7:48 pst), had to close and re-open the wallet modal about
15 times before it completed. All confirmed. Keep trying!

------
mbayer
When I try it actually waits the full six minutes then sends me back to the
main registration page without any message.

------
schuon
They pull each minute a JSON status. Something like {"status": "waiting"}
Wonder to what it will change. If ever

------
rafamvc
There is a ajax call every 30 seconds, for now it returns just {status:
"waiting"} . Losing my hopes here...

~~~
lgleason
agreed.

------
daveambrose
Seeing this after 3x now: <http://twitpic.com/cb0gvu>

------
mikeevans
Just got a ticket after 3 timeouts, and Google Wallet taking almost the full 6
minutes to process.

------
floetic
Do you think they are biased towards Android/Chrome user agent strings for the
lottery?

~~~
objclxt
...it's not a lottery, it's a queueing system. And no, I don't think they're
biased.

~~~
indescription
A queueing system that makes you go back to the start of the line, over and
over.

------
DrewRWx
I now have a pending charge for an academic ticket, so they are still rolling
out.

------
schuon
Anyone got a ticket already? Does open multiple (private) browser sessions
help?

~~~
robflynn
I would think you would need multiple Google+ accounts. Their language on the
site says that connecting multiple times from the same account will reset your
position in the queue.

~~~
schuon
yeah, that would have been the plan. But anyone has a ticket so far? Maybe
their backend totally broke down.

~~~
robflynn
From what I understand with talking to a few folks, they're released in
batches of 100 or so every few minutes. So, in theory, it's possible to "run
out of tickets" only to have another batch of them be released in the system a
few minutes later.

I'm sitting in the queue and just got kicked back after 6 minutes and started
the process again.

------
china
I just got sent back to the registration screen after 6 minutes... no luck.

~~~
richiezc
fvck me too, clearly they could implement a lottery system but then they
wouldn't get all the press: "google i/o sells out again in record time - site
mostly doesn't crash this year!"

~~~
china
3rd "6min wait" is a charm...

~~~
rafamvc
Maybe 7th time is a charm?

------
mrfairladyz
"Google I/O is sold out."

------
lox
Finally got a ticket, so there must be some left (7:37PST)

------
stevep98
Annddd... registrations is closed. SOLD OUT.

------
cshenoy
at 10:11a EST

    
    
        "Sorry! There are no available tickets at this time"

~~~
robflynn
They release them in batches. They're not all gone until the registration
closes.

------
chadscira
well that was a waste of an hour...

------
songgao
This is gonna be an annual lottery.

------
altoz
awesome Internal Server Error...

~~~
pwenzel
Waiting for an available ticket... waiting... waiting...

~~~
jskopek
The page redirects to a nice 500 error page after a few minutes. What an
awesome experience!

------
IgorPartola
Registration is now closed.

------
rafamvc
anyone got a ticket yet?

~~~
robflynn
A friend of mine just got his ticket a moment ago. Still working on mine.

~~~
robflynn
I had one. Wallet barfed.

~~~
robflynn
5 google wallet failures later... still trying.

------
altoz
registration is closed, apparently

------
floetic
SOLD OUT

